# Boss Metal Core vs Metal Zone



## GuitarsCanada

I added a Metal Zone to the board several months back. Really like it and use it a lot. Wondering if anyone has had a chance to use both of these and what the thoughts are head to head.


----------



## pat6969

What amp are you running them into?


----------



## Moosehead

I never had a metal core so I can;t make the comparison for you but I also thought the metal zone was good when i had about 10-12 years ago. It was the first pedal I had with a mid contour knob and that did the trick for e.q.ing great metal tones.


----------



## fretzel




----------



## cboutilier

I had a Metal Zone and found no use for it at all on my board. Didn't work for my style of playing.


----------



## High/Deaf

cboutilier said:


> I had a Metal Zone and found no use for it at all on my board. Didn't work for my style of playing.


I concur. They don't really work for me either, but some people love them - nearly to the exclusion of all else.....










Glad he squeezed tuner on there. I'd hate for him to be outa tune, with all that gain goin' on.


----------



## cboutilier

High/Deaf said:


> I concur. They don't really work for me either, but some people love them - nearly to the exclusion of all else.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he squeezed tuner on there. I'd hate for him to be outa tune, with all that gain goin' on.


He's got a nice set of orange wheel chocks there


----------



## Budda

cboutilier said:


> He's got a nice set of orange wheel chocks there


In most cases, the DS-1 probably sounds much better than the MT-2..


----------



## cboutilier

Budda said:


> In most cases, the DS-1 probably sounds much better than the MT-2..


I couldn't stand the sound of my DS1 after I got my OD3 unless I wanted to play some bad ACDC covers.


----------



## BMW-KTM

I've always thought overdrive sounded infinity better than distortion. That might be hair splitting to some folks, I imagine. I tend to place distortion before overdrive in the chain, using it to push the OD when stacking them. In particular, I have always thought BOSS Dist pedals were not good sounding by themselves. Prolly the worst being the orange Mega.
Had the MT2, DS1, DS2, MD2 and didn't care for any of them but I've never tried the ML2 or the ST2. In BOSS' defence, my MT2 was a Keeley modded one. 
Twilight? Rings a bell.

I find I am quite liking the Crush Station area on the H9. It sounds to me like a hybrid between Dist & OD.


----------



## pattste

GuitarsCanada said:


> I added a Metal Zone to the board several months back. Really like it and use it a lot.


Because this is your forum, you will get away with it. But post something like that on The Gear Page or most other forum and you'll probably get banned or at least accused of trolling. The Metal Zone is probably the most maligned pedal on the internet.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

pattste said:


> Because this is your forum, you will get away with it. But post something like that on The Gear Page or most other forum and you'll probably get banned or at least accused of trolling. The Metal Zone is probably the most maligned pedal on the internet.


Interesting. I would agree it is a one trick pony but it does that one trick very well. I also stumbled across another boss pedal called the adaptive distortion. My soon to be son in law brought it over for a jam session. It produces a much deeper and darker type distortion than the metal zone. Might add one of those.


----------



## Moosehead

I recall my friend also liking another boss pedal the digital metalizer. Not very common but maybe worth a try if you can find one. I've never used it myself and the last time I saw one was back in the 90's.


----------

